# My Livingroom HomeTheatre PC



## Guest

I just upgraded my receiver to Onkyo TX-SR875 and added Sony Playstation 3. I use PS3 as bluray player though. I'm very satisfied with TX-SR875 HQV Reon-VX Video Processing, it makes ordinary DVD looks stunning. Reon-VX can upscale 480i/480p/720p video from composite, s-video, and component input signal to 1080p video output via HDMI.

Here the list of my equipments: 

AUDIO VIDEO
Sony DVP NS575P, Sony Playstation 3 40GB, Onkyo TX-SR875, Sony Bravia KLV-46V200A, B&W Nautilus 804, B&W Nautilus HTM-2, B&W DM601 S2, REL Acoustic Storm III



















HTPC/Vista Media Center
C2D E8400 | Freezer 7 Pro, Gigabyte EP35-DS3P, 4x1GB Corsair CM2X-6400C5, Zotac 9600GT 512MB AMP Edition, Hauppage PVR-150MCE, Seagate 320GB, WD Caviar GP 1.0TB, Pioneer DVR-A12XLB, SilverStone ST50F, SilverStone LC20B-M










Here are the controllers, I'm still using Marantz RC-2000MKII Universal Remote, waiting for Logitech to release Harmony One MKII or Two (I wish) which will support bluetooth.  I began to think that I need PS3 remote, it's annoying using gamepad to control bluray operation.










I know the side surround and back surround speaker placement are not ideal, but this is livingroom, there are "other" factors need to be compromised.  










I use HDMI for connecting HTPC and PS3 to receiver, and the receiver to LCD TV. I cannot hide cables, so I tried to arrange them as neat as possible. It doesn't look terrible, does it? Oh... cabling cabling cabling, make me sick!




























The problem now, is that PowerDVD 8 Ultra, cannot sent bitstream signal through HDMI. If I selected "use S/PDIF" from PDVD 8 sound configuration, there is no sound at all. I had to select just 2 speakers in order to hear the sound. There is no problem when playing DVD using Vista Media Center. So I think this is PDVD 8 bugs, or something? Anybody experience the same problem?

Regards,
LimLim


----------



## Matt34

A very elegant setup you have there! That HTPC looks to be a powerhouse too!:unbelievable:

I do have one question for you though, did you buy the PS3 for both gaming and Blu-Ray use or just the BD capablitites? Reason I ask is, wouldn't just adding a BD player to your HTPC been been cheaper/easier to use?


-Matt


P.S- you did a great job with the cabling.:T


----------



## Guest

Thanks Matt, you're so kind.  I bought PS3 purely for playing bluray. I think of buying PS3 this year, and upgrading to standalone BD player next year. Actually I'm waiting for Sony BDP-S550 to come up when the price is right.

As I know HTPC still cannot either bitstream nor decode DTS-HD Master audio signal over HDMI. On other hand, PS3 (with firmware > v2.30, now v2.35) can decode DTS-HD MA internally, but still cannot bitstream the signal. So PS3 send decoded DTS-HD MA signal as Linear PCM over HDMI to my Onkyo TX-SR875 (the DTS-HD MA sign on receiver do not light up). At least, I can still enjoy DTS-HD MA sound this way.

Regards,
LimLim


----------



## Matt34

ctantra said:


> Thanks Matt, you're so kind.  I bought PS3 purely for playing bluray. I think of buying PS3 this year, and upgrading to standalone BD player next year. Actually I'm waiting for Sony BDP-S550 to come up when the price is right.
> 
> As I know HTPC still cannot either bitstream nor decode DTS-HD Master audio signal over HDMI. On other hand, PS3 (with firmware > v2.30, now v2.35) can decode DTS-HD MA internally, but still cannot bitstream the signal. So PS3 send decoded DTS-HD MA signal as Linear PCM over HDMI to my Onkyo TX-SR875 (the DTS-HD MA sign on receiver do not light up). At least, I can still enjoy DTS-HD MA sound this way.
> 
> Regards,
> LimLim


That makes sense, I'm not up to speed with PC technology and assumed there was something available to decode DTS-HD. 

The PS3 is an awesome machine, and will be updateable forever. I personnally think it's the best choice out there for less than $500, maybe more. Like you mentioned the only true downfall is the lack of IR. I don't think any of the current receivers are displaying the DTS-HD sign with the PS3.


----------



## mekkanic

looks clean...but the conduit along the floor for the rear speakers...hmmm...


----------



## Blaser

ctantra said:


> Thanks Matt, you're so kind.  I bought PS3 purely for playing bluray. I think of buying PS3 this year, and upgrading to standalone BD player next year. Actually I'm waiting for Sony BDP-S550 to come up when the price is right.


Welcome to the shack.

Excellent setup :T But why would you want a stand alone BD player? You have the latest everything alraedy:huh:


----------



## Guest

Hi Ahmed, before I owned the PS3, I was thinking that this console just for temporary. But after having fun with it a few days the more I like this "gaming machine". This machine is beyond my expectation as BD Player in term of sound and picture quality. So may be I will keep PS3 until it stop working. 

Regards,
LimLim


----------



## Blaser

Hey Chiellim,

PS3 is far more than a BD player, it is a complete media center. Needless to say I store my daughter's pictures, all my CDs, browse the internet, play games...watch upconverted DVDs and by the way BDs ... BDs? yeah with the latest audio formats, not one will escape. What do I want more?
I can't be happy enough :bigsmile: I don't have a HDMI A.V receiver yet, but higher bit rate the core stuff is excellent :T


----------



## BattlesD

Very clean, well done :clap:


----------



## gthompson72

Wow! Did you build that media server?


----------



## BrianAbington

your living room photos look like pictures from a catalog.

I like the 60'sish buffet in the background


----------



## Kai Winters

Very clean. Great room and system...wow.
Nice job with the cabling...neat and clean.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OniJon

Oh, clean one! Everything matches and blends nicely together.


----------

